# Central Vic herping



## richoman_3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a few pics of a good days herping in Central Victoria yesterday...

Wood Geckos - Diplodactylus vittatus , are always a cute sight




Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Pink-tailed Worm Lizard, Aprasia parapulchella are small secretive pygopods that reside near ants nests 




Pink-tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Pink-tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Pink-tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr






Crinia parinsignifera .. boring!




Plains Froglet (Crinia parinsignifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Bibron's Toadlet, Pseudophryne bibroni , the main target of the trip.. some sexy individuals




Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bibron's Toadlet tadpole (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Eastern Banjo Frog - Limnodynastes dumerilii , a nice specimen to finish off the day




Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy...


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 4, 2014)

Nick work mate! What camera or camera accessorie did you use to take the photo of the tadpole.. Or did you just catch the tadpole and take the photo of it in a container?


----------



## Bushman (Jul 4, 2014)

Good shots Nick.
I like the crispness of the subjects and how you've filled the frame with them.

It's remarkable how different the two _Diplodactylus_ _vittatus_ are. One seems to have little to no vertebral stripe and the other one has a strong zig-zag.
Are they from the same location or were they found far apart?


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 4, 2014)

Y u find no boulengeri?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Tadpole was photographed in a small glass tank
The spotted one is a juvenile Bushman, which is why it has different patterns to the adult


----------



## Bushman (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, thanks. 

The tadpole shot reminds me of the photos in Marion's new book. It's a great way to photograph taddies.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jul 10, 2014)

Thought as much , I'm amazed how much you found lol I don't tend to find much (usually garden skinks and banjo frogs). Might have to go herping with ya one day lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bushman said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> The tadpole shot reminds me of the photos in Marion's new book. It's a great way to photograph taddies.



Yeah a mate of mine had the set-up, which was well organised and made it easy to get good photos when the taddies sat still !


----------

